# Oil Smudge Technique



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is probably my favorite artform.. simply because it looks so good if done correctly! Oil Smudging is actually image manipulation.. and then smudging it. In the end.. it looks very similar to an oil painting. So here is one I did of my "Lil Girl".










D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is another.. of a close friend's wife...










D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

And finally a conglomerate shot that you can see the original alongside the finished smudge. Since the original is 2000X2000 or so, you can see it better if you right click.. open the image in a new tab/window.. and zoom to about 200%.










D


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I've come to use that technique allot in my digital work.Years ago before computers I used that technique with pencil, charcoal, oil pastels, chalk, you name it. The only problem back then is that my fingers would get much dirtier than they do now.


----------

